# Alternate affordable bedding options (hamsters)



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I use Hay for my gerbils and they have no probs with it (dust removed). But I'm not sure it would be ok as a main floor cover for my hamster. I am having allergic reactions to the sawdust and it's really hurting my hands. The only other thing I can find is Carefresh and it's a bit expensive. Can I use paper cat litter? We get Biocatolet which is paper based cat litter. I wonder if I can use that.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Look for you nearest farm feed supplier most of the time they sell bedding cheap too.

I can get a 25kg bag of Aboise for £6, Simliar to woodshavings but made from harder wood i believe.

Or you can get bedding such as Finacard and other cardboard type bedding.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Top Soil Bbq I Use To Use It For Mine And Has No Sprays Etc Been Used Excellent For Gerbils For Digging And Soaks Up Any Urine. Doesnt Need Changing To Much Either.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Online option? I don't drive, so I get most of my stuff from pets at home. Thats why I was wondering if the cat litter would be ok.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Maiisiku said:


> Online option? I don't drive, so I get most of my stuff from pets at home. Thats why I was wondering if the cat litter would be ok.


I WOULD IMAGINE PAPER BASED WOULD BE FINE. NO DIFFERENT FROM THEM SHREADDING THERE OWN.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks think I'm going to use that. We just ran out of sawdust I used the rest today so I don't think I'll bother with anymore I'll just use the cat litter. My skin is crawling from cleaning out her cage, it's deffinatly the sawdust.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Maiisiku said:


> Thanks think I'm going to use that. We just ran out of sawdust I used the rest today so I don't think I'll bother with anymore I'll just use the cat litter. My skin is crawling from cleaning out her cage, it's deffinatly the sawdust.


sorry i thought you were posting about gerbils not hammies only ever used the top soil for the gerbils.. but yes litter may be better but be careful some can be dusty also. even the paper based ones.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Biocatalet is fine!!


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Shredded toilet roll? I use it for my mice!


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Look for you nearest farm feed supplier most of the time they sell bedding cheap too.
> 
> I can get a 25kg bag of Aboise for £6, Simliar to woodshavings but made from harder wood i believe.
> 
> Or you can get bedding such as Finacard and other cardboard type bedding.


Aubiose is hemp, not wood.

I'm using it at the mo for my rats, and I hate it with a passion. It keeps the smells down, but it stains them yellow.

My favourite is Walmsley Premierbed, but any other cardboard bedding will do too. I dont keep hamsters though.


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

i us that cat litter for my long haired hammie, and he is fine on it.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I have the same problem... my boyfriend is allergic to the wood shavings and I think Sausage was too! I might try that cat litter it looks a lot cheaper than carefresh!


----------

